# Hütten zwischen Feldberg und Belchen



## bähr83 (18. August 2007)

Kennt jemand Hütten zwischen den beiden Bergen die zum Übernachten geeignet sind?

 Wollen von Freiburg zum Feldberg und dann über Stübenwasen und Notschrei zum Belchen. Übernachten wollen wir nach Möglichkeit in einer Hütte um Gepäck(Zelt) zu sparen. 

Danke


----------



## Riderman (5. September 2007)

könnt ihr doch in einem rutsch fahren, ab Feldberg geht's bis Belchen eh nur runter.

hütten is da eh nich viel.  

Stübenwasenhütte, todtnauer hütte, hotel am haldenkopf, belchenhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (6. September 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> könnt ihr doch in einem rutsch fahren, ab Feldberg geht's bis Belchen eh nur runter.



naja ....nur runter ?

vom Feldberger Hof ca. 28km / 910 hoch / 820 runter


----------



## bähr83 (6. September 2007)

Sind letzte Woche gefahren. Übernachten war wirklich nicht nötig. Ich bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass wir länger brauchen. Vom Feldberg bis Wiedener Eck geht es wirklich fast nur bergab. Dann gehts aber nlchmal ordentlich hoch bis zum Belchen. 
Die einzige Hütte, an die ich mich erinnere, war ca. 2km vorm Wiedener Eck (auf der Westwegroute).


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. September 2007)

wie seit ihr vom belchen runter? die westwegroute weiter richtung blauen oder anders?

ich frag nur weil die abfahrt vom belchen runter eigentlich ziemlich klasse aber ja leider "verboten" ist. hattet ihr da probleme oder ging's


----------



## bähr83 (6. September 2007)

Beim aufstieg haben wir kurz vorm Gipfel einen Forstarbeiter auf dem Trail getroffen. Der hat sehr freundlich gegrüßt. 
Runter sind wir auf der Blauen Raute links vom Gipfel richtung Münstertal/Mulden. d ich aber nur unter der Woche und vormittags machen, bzw. am Abend wenn die Leute weg sind. Ist halt blöd wegen den Tieren.


----------



## Riderman (7. September 2007)

gäb es noch emmendinger hütte, lörracher hütte am Feldberg / Grafenmatt

ja a bissle radeln wollt ihr ja auch oder


----------

